

Ask HN: how do I trace routes in a geospatial db? - Travis

I had an idea for a little app that would make my friends' lives a little better.  I live in a location with street parking, if you know where to park (and when the rules apply; e.g., you can park in commercial zones on Sundays, etc.)<p>I would like to build dataset of the streets near me with the different parking areas noted.<p>The problem is that I'm not sure where to begin.  I'd like to be able to build something pretty easily in a weekend, and would prefer to not rely on google maps or other hosted solutions.<p>Any help is appreciated, thanks.
======
rekky123
Look into: \- PostGIS \- Mapnik \- OpenStreetMap

And prepare to spend more like 20 weekends on this -- it's not a trivial
problem. Or, use Google maps and cut that time investment way down.

------
mapster
Connecting the db to maps is easy, but building and maintaining such a db is
costly, but doable.

------
quadlock
try leaflet, and if you have a limited amount of data points you may just want
to load them with one chunk of json/geojson and forget geospatial querying

------
Mz
GIS is fairly complicated. I have a certificate in it, though I never managed
to get a job in GIS due to a health crisis. If you genuinely just want
something local to help a few friends, you would probably be better off trying
a simpler approach, like a static map with pop up info on when you can park
there or something.

